# Does Estee Lauder carry shades for black women/woc?



## KaytieBaybie (Jun 30, 2011)

I am a NW50 and really want to try the Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation. I am hearing great things about it but when I went to check out the shades online the darkest color was listed as "Truffle"-which does not look very dark...at all.

  	Any women of color have experience with this foundation? I want to get color matched but if they don't carry my shade I want to save the time and embarrassment of not being able to match my shade.


----------



## BeautifulLuv (Jul 1, 2011)

Well... my mother who is probably between an NC42 and NC45 used to wear Estee Lauder faithfully and it was a perfect for her. I don't know what colors she wore or anything like that since she began using Lancome for foundation but they definitely supply shades for black women.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 1, 2011)

EL does indeed have shades for WOC in their foundation lines, although they may not be suited to all hues, as is usually the case with a great many lines.  Fortunately, however, they will give you ample samples of whatever you'd like to try.  I'm NC 44ish and I tried a sample of the regular DoubleWear formula in 5W1 Bronze, which worked for me.  I also tried a sample in the DoubleWear Light formula in Intensity 4.0 and ultimately purchased it.  I think it's a great foundation, at least go give it a look and pick up some samples.


----------

